# New Video: Corn Stalker



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

We rarely get a coyote to come in past first light but this one decided to show up on the second setup of the morning. Luckily, she decided to cooperate and present a shot even with two panicked hunters flinging guns and cameras around. Enjoy...!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Good camera work.

a little constructive criticism;

1. Use your masks, make a slit and call through it. 
2. Paint or tape your black rifle. The camera is taped up, why not the rifle?
3. Don't move so darn much, use your eyes and not your head. You also don't need to flare your hand to change pitch.

I'm not trying to be an ***, just trying to help.

Good shooting by the way. What round are you running?

xdeano


----------

